# Hannibal Advice?



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

A friend invited me to go to the Hannibal Dam next Tuesday, the 16th. Been a while since I've been there. This is a day trip, as the other guys are not retired like me, so they can't stay overnight. Any tips for hybrids, whites would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I was there over Mem. holiday and I caught one channel cat that was five pounds or so and my buddy caught a 30 inch gar and 1 14 inch flat head cat. All were caught on shrimp. Bring plenty of sinkers and hooks....Good luck.................Rich


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

i use to fish that place alot,if possible take some big minnows and fish off the pier closest to the dam or fish right next to the hydro plant where the water goes in caught alot of nice hybrids and catfish in there,and alot of snages.if you fish the pier always drop aline just over the rail .


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks. I've fished it a bunch of times in the past, just never did as good as we did at Racine.


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

I did well using white 5 inch flukes off of the pier closest to the hydro dam on the right side throwing the flukes about twenty feet off of the shoreline and bringing it back to the pier, they sometimes hit it really close to the pier. I usually did ok between 5am and 6:30am after that it was usually a bit tough for the larger hybrids.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

How are you rigging the flukes?


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

I was rigging them with a 1/16oz weighted fluke hook, working them close to the surface and kinda paralleling the shoreline from the observation railing. It worked well for me.
I a hoping to get back down there on wednesday, finally get a day off of work.
good luck!


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks!!! We are heading down tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

please let me know how it goes for ya, I have yard work to do tomorrow, but I was thinking about heasding down on wednesday or thursday.
thanks.
.Willy


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Geez!!! Four of us, zero fish. Saw some caught, but nothing special.


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

Im dissappointed to hear that news, I am heading down tomorrow morning just the same though, I hope I can scatch out a couple hybrids at least.
I know when I was there, the fishing got alot tougher after 7am, usually from 5:30-6:30am was the best for me. 
Sorry you fellas had a bad day,


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

We had fun. The fish we saw caught were few and far between. A little girl caught a big white bass and a small hybrid fishing a very small chartreuse twister tail right alongside the round pier. A guy throwing a homemade spoon caught a sauger, a hybrid, and a foul-hooked drum casting from the pier. I wanna try it in the fall. We always end up going in intense heat.


----------

